# Barenbrug & Jacklin Seed



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been looking around for local seed up here in Massachusetts. I'm entertaining SSS and Hogan's as well. I just noticed that there is local place selling these Barenbrug and Jacklin seed. Anyone have any feedback or experience with these cultivators for their lawns?


----------



## j1ggy (Oct 14, 2018)

I've used Barenbrug right now for my tennis court so I cannot comment on it from my perspective, but all in all they are the leading European brand of grass seeds and basically all top football (soccer) stadiums use it and a lot of golf courses.
Judging by that I think you cannot go wrong with it. Which is the reason why I chose it for myself...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

j1ggy said:


> I've used Barenbrug right now for my tennis court so I cannot comment on it from my perspective, but all in all they are the leading European brand of grass seeds and basically all top football (soccer) stadiums use it and a lot of golf courses.
> Judging by that I think you cannot go wrong with it. Which is the reason why I chose it for myself...


Wow. I actually didn't know it was used overseas to that extent. Do you think these cultivators would respond well to a taller mow? Say 3-3.5"?


----------



## j1ggy (Oct 14, 2018)

PRG, KBG and fine fescue are just fine at that height. If you're planing on mowing even higher then go for tall fescue.
Look at it this way - it's much harder to find those witch respond well to close mowing.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Barenbrug is a very good seed. Go to their website and you will see the Denver Broncos, Pebble Beach, and others use their turf. Now not sure quality wise how the stuff they sell at true value or other hardware stores compares to what professional sports teams use but I'm guessing it would be a good option for you.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

This is good to know. The place is called Valley Green that carry the seed and it seems to me that they also sell to golf courses as well. I have read quite a bit on SSS and Hogan's customer service and quality seed. I've also read a bunch of first hand experience on members Reno's using that seed as well.

Just wanted to see if anyone has used it in their lawns for Reno's with pics or would like to shake their experiences. I know that everyone wants to make a sale but I just get a little skeptical about dedicated sales reps.
I just don't want to get dooped.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The FF/bent blend I use comes from Barenbrug but is mixed and packaged by a local golf course supplier. It works well for me so far.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think right now you are describing brands. It is like saying Ford or Chevy. Both made great cars, but they also made the Pinto or the Vega. First look if you want ***, tttf or prg or a mix. Then look for the qualities of each cultivar (drought, color, disease resistance) to pick what you want for your area/zone.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I think I might stick to hogan or SSS. I just don't see a lot of info out there for personal experiences for grass seed selection.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Not sure what size of bags they sell or how big of a yard you have, but could always buy a small bag and plant it somewhere out of sight and see how it performs.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Or look at the other members from mass. Look at what seed type they used and why. Irrigated vs. non irrigated lawn. Issues they had. The journal section has a lot of info and the members will always share what they liked or would have done differently.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you. I will do that!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I have limited experience with Barenbrug, only using their consumer TTTF once, so can't comment.

Jacklin I used some of their Flame No-Net and Summer TTTF seed cultivars the past couple of years, and will again.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Ill just be the one to say it(*edit* G-man did as well), while Barenbrug im sure has great seed varieties, im sure they also sell cheap seed variety blends like every other seed producer does.

Just dont think your going to get a 50 lb bag of Rye for 35 dollars at the store that says Barenbrug on it that its the same seed they are using on soccer fields in Europe.

As with all things you should do your research into the actual varieties shown on the bag, which change season to season year to year on many commercial blends. Just simply typing the variety name + ntep or + purdue in google will likely find you results on its test performance, hopefully you can find a test site in your general area and see how it fared in the area's you care about.


----------



## j1ggy (Oct 14, 2018)

To put things in perspective, 11 pounds of Sport mixture is 36$ here in EU and Supersport is 52 $. And I guess thay sell cheap ones for half of that. 
So, as the g-man and others have said, it all depends on what type of seed you want.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Champion gq is another rye blend that is also high quality. I'll be using it this spring.

https://hancockseed.com/champion-gq-perennial-ryegrass-seed-50-lb-bag-696.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImqfX5rqh3gIVV7jACh3zLwK-EAQYASABEgLirvD_BwE


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

These are all great points from everyone. This is what I was looking for, in terms of feedback. I have never seen this company before and then I started to google it and noticed that big box stores sell it too. Which makes me think that there has to be a difference. I don't buy much power equipment from big box stores because the quality, even though it looks exactly the same, its different from a dealer(engine, overall quality of build,customer service, etc)

I'm sure it's great seed but I'd rather buy from a great proven source like hogan or SSS. 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

I used Barenbrug Turf Blue HGT on a small Reno late summer 2018 (killed off some warm season grass in the backyard). Was very happy with it and would definitely use again as needed.


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja (Oct 18, 2018)

PA Lawn Guy said:


> I used Barenbrug Turf Blue HGT on a small Reno late summer 2018 (killed off some warm season grass in the backyard). Was very happy with it and would definitely use again as needed.


I really like the Barenbrug products. I haven't had the opportunity to try the turf blue hgt. I spoke with a rep and he claimed that the soccer fields were going from seed to full maturity in 45 days? How was your experience?


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

Pest and Lawn Ginja said:


> PA Lawn Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I used Barenbrug Turf Blue HGT on a small Reno late summer 2018 (killed off some warm season grass in the backyard). Was very happy with it and would definitely use again as needed.
> ...


Well, full disclosure. It was my first time growing a 100% KBG seed mixture. So, I felt it was relatively slow to establish. Nothing magic, and not as quick as NoMix options for sure. But the sprout and pout was still very evident and seemed to take quite awhile to get more mature.

That said, I am VERY excited to see how that area of my lawn performs in 2019. I expect it will be my favorite section and make me want to Reno more areas to KBG next year...


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Sounds like bluegrass hahaha. Slow to establish. The rep told me that the turf magic hgt was a mixture of there Barbet bluegrasses. The barbet mixture is a hardy rhizomatous KBG grass. From what I've been told it's the very thick and commonly used soccer fields since it self repairs so well. excited to hear about your experience.



> Well, full disclosure. It was my first time growing a 100% KBG seed mixture. So, I felt it was relatively slow to establish. Nothing magic, and not as quick as NoMix options for sure. But the sprout and pout was still very evident and seemed to take quite awhile to get more mature.
> 
> That said, I am VERY excited to see how that area of my lawn performs in 2019. I expect it will be my favorite section and make me want to Reno more areas to KBG next year...


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

It was mainly Barvette and Barrister, from what I remember.

It looked nice by October, but I expect further improvement as it continues to thicken and spread in 2019.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's a 2 year old Turf Blue HGT lawn. Barvette, Barrister, Barimpala, Barrari @ 25% each.


----------

